

The Facebook-McAfee Lockout - laumars
http://www.techydad.com/2013/02/the-facebook-mcafee-lockout/

======
mtgx
New Facebook business model?

~~~
laumars
It would appear so: <https://blog.facebook.com/blog.php?post=248766257130>

